# Home grown hazel shanks



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi All,

I have picked up some hazel plants from a nut producer in Mudgee after a recent trip out west. Picked up some other great stick stuff to but thats for another post. Anyway, I have wanting to do this for some time and now the hazels are planted on the reserve behind our house and I am hoping for great things. We have planted 3 varieties for cross pollination to get nuts as well.

As a bit of an experiment I will plant another three up at Robertson on the highlands above us and a further three in Young. I have rellies in both places. Roberston is very English in terms of weather while Young is in SW NSW - very cold winters and blazing summers. Albion Park where I live is on the coast so weather is a lot milder (having said that summer is only just upon us and already we are having 30+ days!). So I think I will have to pay attention to the watering.

Please find attached some piccies.

Cheers

Mick









View attachment 2219


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Nice idea firie000 .

iwill be harvesting some hazel shanks soon , just waiting for the sap levels to drop .

It takes about 6 years for the hazel to crop and become sustainable , but its a hardy plant .The hazel here is used to protect a newly planted wooded area .it provides a wind break as lots of young trees are prone to damage in a cold wind .It also provides shelter for birds and other wild life ,

So good luck with them and will follow the project with interest.


----------

